# Simple Mail Admin with SQLite (patch)



## ProFTP (Dec 10, 2009)

beginning of theme here: Simple Mail Admin (analogue postfixadmin)

patch with SQLite did someone... http://code.google.com/p/simplemailadmin/
corrections: document, etc


----------

